# 1960s REO with a Tecumseh, No Spark



## Red Beard (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi this is my first post so bare with me. My neighbor picked up a 1960s REO Snow Thrower by Wheel Horse at an estate sale for $20 and gave it to me. It is in pretty good condition but has no spark. Because of the age of everything I was planning on replacing the magneto and points before putting it back together. So far I have had no luck in finding a magneto. Does anyone have any advice or links to a good parts source for these old motors?

It is a Tecumseh H60-75179E

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

You can start here : Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh H60-75543U

They list an upgraded solid state ignition, which is availeble from many sources.


----------



## Red Beard (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Try here :Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh H60-75179F 
You should be able to get parts from your local tecumseh supplier.

Hey, Red beard - that first link was incorrect and you saw it while I wa trying to delete it- sorry , I cant delete it , but this should work for you . Larry


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

universal ign kit, 
hope this link helps ya too
Ignition Parts Points Coils Armatures for Tecumseh Engines


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might also do a search for a Nova II ignition module. I just installed one on a 1949 Jacobsen 2 stroke engine to replace the points and condenser. It was very easy to install, and inexpensive.
Here is a couple of examples;
Nova Electronic Transistorized Ignition module 8786
Brian Miller's Conventional Ignition, Electrical and Crank Trigger Electronic Ignition Parts and Kits
And the installation instructions you get with them;
http://gardentractorpullingtips.com/images/novainst.gif


----------

